# Negs and reps?



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I've heard people mention these and altho I can guess what they are, I don't know how you know if someone has done one or the other? is there a place where you have to look? and if someone reps you are you supposed to reply by repping them or something like that? Sorry for what I know will be a stupid question but I'm not sure at all. Thanks for any help on this matter. I'm only asking in case someone has done it to me and I haven't replied and they may think I'm being rude or something..durrrr....Cheers..


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

click on settings at the top of the screen. this shows all the info you need.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> click on settings at the top of the screen. this shows all the info you need.


Thank you for taking the time to answer. Much appreciated.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Negged :tongue:


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

There useless, you cannot exchange them for money or anything, well annoying.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

TS99 said:


> There useless, you cannot exchange them for money or anything, well annoying.


Or juice! Even more annoying


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

reps for replying? :cool2:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

errmm...I'm fairly new to this forum so still finding my way round guys. Sorry if it was a bit stupid to ask, errrm, and whilst I am being stupid, I did find them, but how do you do one to someone else please? is there a button somewhere, don't flame me, I genuinely don't know? durrrrrr...if it helps I'm short and blonde and I do actually wear socks with L and R on them to go to the gym? lol, durrrrr...twiddling ones hair as I ask and popping on new shoes in order to run for the door when the next answers come in....


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Underneath each post at the bottome left corner you will see a "Blog this post" message. Immediately to the right of that are 2 symbols - the one on the left that looks like a star? Well if you click on that you have the opportunity to "add to this user's reputation" You can either approve or disapprove i.e positive or negative reps. Simple as that.....

Oh and to help you on your way I have just repped you for your post on the "evil coward" thread...


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Flubs said:


> durrrrrr...if it helps I'm short and blonde and I do actually wear socks with L and R on them to go to the gym? lol, durrrrr...twiddling ones hair as I ask and popping on new shoes in order to run for the door when the next answers come in....


Pics or BS.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Pics or BS.


Knock yourself out dude..lol



:laugh:


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Flubs, if i PM you my address do you mind sending me them sox? :wub:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

superdazzler said:


> [Redacted], if i PM you my address do you mind sending me them sox? :wub:


:laugh:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Flubs, to see reps, click 'settings' top right of page, then scroll down

I repped you a couple of weeks ago for your deadlifts. You should see them there.

You don't have to rep people back unless you want to. They may have repped you, but you may think they're a fool or something worse, so no need to rep them.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> [Redacted], to see reps, click 'settings' top right of page, then scroll down
> 
> I repped you a couple of weeks ago for your deadlifts. You should see them there.
> 
> You don't have to rep people back unless you want to. They may have repped you, but you may think they're a fool or something worse, so no need to rep them.


Thank you very much for this.


----------

